# Apple Store Order / FedEx... Is This Normal?



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I ordered something online from the Apple Store last Sunday evening. The original estimated shipping date Apple gave me was November 11, so I was delighted to receive an e-mail less than 12 hours later confirming my order was filled & shipped (I specified 2-day shipping). Tracking my order on the FedEx website, it seems as if my order left the FedEx sort facility in Memphis in the wee hours of the morning today:

_Left FedEx Sort Facility/MEMPHIS TN
11/06/2003 02:18
 
Arrived at Sort Facility/MEMPHIS TN
11/06/2003 00:57
 
Left FedEx Sort Facility/ANCHORAGE AK
11/05/2003 17:24
 
Left FedEx Ramp/SHANGHAI CN
11/05/2003 21:19
 
Left FedEx Origin Location/SHANGHAI CN
11/04/2003 22:11
 
Picked up by FedEx/SHANGHAI CN
11/04/2003 18:06_

...But there hasn't been any update to the tracking info since then. I know Memphis is an hour behind my local time, but I'd have thought it should have arrived at a local sorting facility by now, or even delivered to my door. What could the delay be? Customs clearance? Every other item I've ever ordered from the Apple Store, big or small, went through all the Fedex transfer nodes quickly, with no stalling on the FedEx tracking page. Any seen this happen before? Maybe I should just _chill out_ & check again tomorrow morning...


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

i had that happen a few times actually. i dont know why but it does. i wouldnt worry about


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Looks pretty normal. They're clearing it for customs at Memphis (Canadian Customs Bonded Warehouse) and it will ship directly to Toronto or Winnipeg (depending on where it's going in Canada). FedEx operates 24/7 and chances are it will arrive in Canada in the wee hours of the morning. Delivery will be attempted at your door very shortly afterward (within 24 hours).


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Well, my order is now at my local FedEx node & will be delivered this morning. But my FedEx tracker looks pretty strange to me - if the tracking info is correct (and in the right order), my Apple order left Memphis, went to Winnipeg, then on to Mount Hope California, then finally arrived at my local node (about 40 km north of Montreal) at about 5:00 a.m. today.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

It is all a paper trail.. Winnipeg is the centre were they process all the paper work in Canada...

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Your package never left Memphis once it got there, there's a daily flight from MEMH to YMX (Mirabel). The other "scans" are for processing paperwork.

Your pkg went from Shanghai to Anchorage which is the main FedEx hub for flights from Asia-Pacific, then to the Super Hub in Memphis, from there to the FedEx ramp in Mirabel.

There is no Canada Customs in MEMH, all clearances are done at location, when the plane lands, but the manifests arrive earlier. Canada customs may request to see and open a package...so delays in delivery occur.

Sooo, what'ya get?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Most of these things are a paper trail.. anytime anyone opens up a file regarding your package, it is viewed as being tracked there. FedEx is actually probably one of the best ways to get anything from Apple.. they are quick and efficient...

Cheers,

RtC


----------

